# Failing to compile audio/teamspeak3-server with poudriere



## viniciusferrao (Sep 26, 2014)

I've a Poudriere server to keep local binary packages to all of our servers. A request for TeamSpeak software was done and I was trying to create the binary package for installation using Poudriere.

But during the build process it fails because the license of TeamSpark must be confirmed but in a batch installation we are unable to do this.

There's a way to solve this issue and create a binary package?

The error I'm receiving is:


```
====>> [04] Finished build of audio/teamspeak3-server: Ignored: License teamspeak 
needs confirmation, but BATCH is defined
```

And at the end of process:


```
====>> Ignored ports: audio/teamspeak3-server
So the port isn't broken, it was just ignored.
```

Thanks in advance,


----------



## talsamon (Sep 27, 2014)

*Re: Failing to compile audio/teamspeak3-server with poudrier*

It is simpler if you need a package to make the package in the "normal" port.


----------



## kpa (Sep 27, 2014)

*Re: Failing to compile audio/teamspeak3-server with poudrier*

It's a licensing restriction, the port can not be built using automated tools because the license has to be accepted interactively. Poudriere assumes that the port builds never ask the user for any input and that means interactive ports can't be built with it. You can do `make package` in the port directory with PKGREPOSITORY variable set to the poudriere repository directory where the other packages are (untested by me but it should work that way). After that you probably have to do `pkg repo /path/to/repo` as well to get the built package included in the repository index files.


----------



## hukadan (Jan 31, 2015)

I know this is an old thread. But in case someone runs into the same problem like me this morning, you can accept the licence by adding the following line in your make.conf.

```
DISABLE_LICENSES=yes
```


----------



## dcrosstech (Oct 14, 2020)

Even older, but I ran across this thread just now, and I wasn't comfortable with the answer to just disable, so I did a bit of digging (and maybe this is a new option), but there exists:
LICENSES_ACCCEPTED  it is a make variable, you can put it in make.conf for poudriere and list all of the licenses you accept and it will build correctly and force you to actually list what you are agreeing to (tested with DCC)


----------



## nerozero (Aug 16, 2022)

To make it more clear, add following lines into your /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/make.conf

```
LICENSES_ACCEPTED += teamspeak
```


----------

